# Headed to extreme offroad park



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Me and a few friends are headed to extreme tomorrow morning to go play in the mud and enjoy the day. If you would like to go or if you are already going let me know.. Maybe we can get a group ride together..we will be there between 10:30-11:00 am and stay till around dark..possibly later if we have a willing group..
P.M me here or text 832-630-0278 if your interested...
Brian


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*extrene off road park*

Was there last week end had a blast get there early for parking.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Yeah...we went Sunday and parking wasn't to bad.. I like it better than DSO..I like technical trails..but watch out for the DEEP holes...I found one and it didn't look like much but made for an interesting retrieval...


----------

